# Evil Derboy's Scirocco 2.0 GT TSI



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi all,

Got a new camera and had a play around with it today. Thought I'd stick up some pics to show off my new wheels (19x8.5 RS6 replica, 35mm offset on 235/35/19 tyres).

For those that are interested here's my spec:

2.0 TSI GT, Remapped (262BHP / 391nm Torque), Lowered (35mm H&R springs), Anthracite Leather, Sat Nav, Painted calipers, De-Badged, Dash trim painted Piano Black, RAZO Premium White Zero headlight bulbs, LED Sidelights and rear number plate lights. LED interior lights, Alloy pedals, MK2 TT Gear Knob.

Click the link above each picture for full size.

*Here's the car when I first got it:*









*Here's the photo's I took today:*

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2608/3781677841_8d88fa68fa_o.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2498/3782489170_3f6262c35d_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3546/3781676633_729dc2e03b_o.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2673/3782484686_600b609219_o.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2620/3782483806_ca36de81e5_o.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2666/3782482994_050e16699a_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3581/3781672571_8ed43ce434_o.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2436/3781670311_a50c820ce6_o.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2576/3781668875_0e60c6d583_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3505/3782474046_6bcb78ae48_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3550/3782481030_a5999f5eb7_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3577/3782477004_61209ebf5e_o.jpg


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

That looks really nice. your mods have made a big improvement. The wheels really set it off


----------



## marty77 (Nov 9, 2004)

Do you live in Hamilton mate?

Was out house hunting and seen a driveway with a white tt and a scirocco on it with these wheels. I stopped and had a stare


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

marty77 said:


> Do you live in Hamilton mate?
> 
> Was out house hunting and seen a driveway with a white tt and a scirocco on it with these wheels. I stopped and had a stare


Yes that's me!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Stunning mate 8)


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Not a post for dial up users....

Howeverr, looks 8)


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

SimonQS said:


> Not a post for dial up users....
> 
> Howeverr, looks 8)


What is this "Dial Up" you speak of? :lol:


----------



## dannys1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Sorry to drag this year old thread up came across it on a search and thought it looked nice.

As you are a fellow TT user just wondered how you felt the power was now that Scirocco was remapped compared to the standard (unmapped) 225 TT?

I think im going to get a Scirocco and it's probably going to be under contract hire for numerous reasons. I still have a little festish for subtle and minor mods (like the ones you made here) just wondering how much all in were all these mods and how easy would it be to return to stock?

I think it'd be a good idea to get a new set of wheels so when I do return it I can sell them and stick the old wheels back on and as far as the contract hire are concerned they are in perfect condition! (and hopefully the wheels I bought would be too unless the misses hits a curb! - at least I could get them refurbed and sold on!)

Id be interested in all the LED mods you did there and id also like to take the Xenons I got for my TT and put them in there (I think its a D2S bulb?) are they are the same bulbs on Sciroccos because Ive got the perfect temperature I like and I doubt i'd be able to find the same bulbs again at the fantastic price I paid!

With the exception of the remap and the painted calipers (which I very much doubt a hire company would notice anyway) all of this could be returned to normal anyway couldn't it (oh and the coilovers as well of course...but I probably wouldn't do that)


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

i dont like the scirocco.... until i saw this one, well done


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

always liked this new scirocco mate, and your is a beauty


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

If this was a 2.0TSi GT then it would have had the 18" Interlagos alloys to start with, wouldn't it?


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Cheers for the comments guys... 



dannys1 said:


> just wondered how you felt the power was now that Scirocco was remapped compared to the standard (unmapped) 225 TT?


I can't answer that as my TT was a Mk2 2.0 TSI. I can tell you that at stock it wasn't noticeably slower, though the TT does handle slightly better.



dannys1 said:


> just wondering how much all in were all these mods and how easy would it be to return to stock?


Everything is easy enough to take back to stock. In terms of the price, I don't really know, I'd have to stick and count it all up but I've easily spent £3.5k but probably more.



dannys1 said:


> I think it'd be a good idea to get a new set of wheels so when I do return it I can sell them and stick the old wheels back on and as far as the contract hire are concerned they are in perfect condition! (and hopefully the wheels I bought would be too unless the misses hits a curb! - at least I could get them refurbed and sold on!)


I didn't keep my old wheels. I sold them the day my new ones arrived. I doubt that any contract hire company would even notice that they had been changed.



dannys1 said:


> Id be interested in all the LED mods you did there and id also like to take the Xenons I got for my TT and put them in there (I think its a D2S bulb?) are they are the same bulbs on Sciroccos because Ive got the perfect temperature I like and I doubt i'd be able to find the same bulbs again at the fantastic price I paid!


The bulbs are the same on all new standard VW and Audi's. H4 for the headlight I believe.



dannys1 said:


> With the exception of the remap and the painted calipers (which I very much doubt a hire company would notice anyway) all of this could be returned to normal anyway couldn't it (oh and the coilovers as well of course...but I probably wouldn't do that)


I don't have coilovers, just lowering springs. That way you get to keep the ACC (VWs version of Audi Magnetic ride). I've actually done quite a bit more to the care now, having made the decision that I plan to keep it long term and so am currently waiting on an "R" version front end.



Widget said:


> If this was a 2.0TSi GT then it would have had the 18" Interlagos alloys to start with, wouldn't it?


I got a very good deal on my car as the wrong alloys were fitted in the factory. UK spec is 18" Interlagos but on the continent the car comes with 17" Spa (same as found on the Passat CC). VW had a stocking issue with Interlagos wheels and built a number of cars with Spa alloys on instead. These were offered through dealers with a discount.

Here's a more up to date pic and list of everything I've done.


























*Spec:*
2.0 GT TSI + Leather & Satnav + the usual bits

*Exterior Mods:*
Lowered - 35mm H&R Springs
19" Audi RS6 style wheels
Brake calipers paint signal red
Hubs painted smooth silver
LED sidelights & Indicators (custom made)
Side strips professionally colour coded in Deep Black Pearl
Premium White Zero Headlight bulbs
LED rear numberplate bulbs
Lower front grill painted gloss black (not shown in pic)

*Interior Mods:*
Dash trim replaced with piano black
All interior lights replaced with LED bulbs
R-Line steering wheel emblem added
Fiscon bluetooth installed
Audi TT Gearknob fitted
ACC button moved
Alloy pedals (Audi TT ones - exact same)
Custom made sill plates fitted (not shown in pic)

*Technical Mods:*
Bluefin Remap (Petrolheads will argue this isn't the one to go for but it suits me just fine)
DRLs switched over to LED Sidelights - with Autolights working as they should
Auto-Rain Closing activated
Footwells permanently on
Teardrop rear wipe activated
Front Fog lights as cornering lights activated
2x Rear fog lights activated (usually it's just one side that comes on)
Auto Coming Home Lights activated


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Your looks great mate one of the best roccos I'v seen, Does your car have xenons fitted or is It just Xenon look bulbs?

Love the LED sidelights as well they look 8)


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

andyTT180 said:


> Your looks great mate one of the best roccos I'v seen, Does your car have xenons fitted or is It just Xenon look bulbs?
> 
> Love the LED sidelights as well they look 8)


Thanks mate. Bulbs are xenon look. Called Razo Premium (imported from the states)


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Evil Derboy said:


> andyTT180 said:
> 
> 
> > Your looks great mate one of the best roccos I'v seen, Does your car have xenons fitted or is It just Xenon look bulbs?
> ...


Do you have a website link or know a place I could buy them from? Because Im having absolutely no luck trying to get some good looking bulbs all are either too yellow or too blue [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

http://www.optionsauto.com/prodinfo.asp?number=CM-BG606

Here you go. Beware... they're not cheap (especially when you factor in shipping)


----------

